# custom nest boxes



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i think i made a thread about this befor, but i am looking for pic's for custom nest boxes, any kind. thank you

i was looking at a nest box on this sight but i lost it, and i cant find it.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

If you go to eggbid.com you can see photos of nest box fronts that are for sale and get and idea.

Did you try and Google 'pigeon nest boxes'?

Sorry I'm not more help.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

pigeon kid, I just found this on another post its from Lovebirds and shows her nest boxes. 
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/L...SPLANPAGE.html

Hope this works, I'm terrible at links.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you look at the first sticky thread in the loft design forum, it has plans for nestboxes.


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

here is a pic of my nest boxes, my opinion now is they are a little to small, dont be frugal on space for the birds


----------

